# Voopoo Drag Nano



## Keean33 (3/8/20)

Lately I've been having problems with my voopoo drag nano. Everytime I try to take a pull the LED only blinks for a secodn and then turns off. I can't get it to work. A friend suggested that I replace my cartridge and it didn't work. Yes, I have tried charging it and I have cleaned it. Please Help!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (3/8/20)

Keean33 said:


> Lately I've been having problems with my voopoo drag nano. Everytime I try to take a pull the LED only blinks for a secodn and then turns off. I can't get it to work. A friend suggested that I replace my cartridge and it didn't work. Yes, I have tried charging it and I have cleaned it. Please Help!


You can probably add wings to that and toss it over the cuckoo's nest, when chinese electronics starts that type of BS its mostly a gonner.
If you have the skills, you can open it up and see if juice inside is the culprit.

Opening starts at 6:35


Also clean pod contacts inside the mod with an alky/meths earbud, just in case the pod leaked in there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/8/20)

Maybe try get it completely and utterly flat before charging it again. Don't know about pods but works for other electronics that trick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)

Mine died as well -blink -nothing - tossed it .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (3/8/20)

Battery has Corona. 
Replace if you have sentimental ties.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

